

How one Japanese village defied the tsunami - llambda
http://www.nola.com/politics/index.ssf/2011/05/how_one_japanese_village_defie.html

======
happyfeet
Amazing story of one man's conviction in making sure such disaster doesn't
happen again.

The last line sums it up. Thanks for sharing. "Even if you encounter
opposition, have conviction and finish what you start. In the end, people will
understand."

